# ASA GA State Tournament info



## Brian from GA (May 2, 2007)

The ASA GA State Championship will be held July 14 & 15 at Lake Oconee Shooting Club in Eatonton, GA 706-485-4557. 

After a couple conversations with those fellows (& ladies sorry Brandi) we have come up with a proposed plan of action for the championship. Here is what we are leaning towards and want opinions on.

First the shoot will be a Saturday/Sunday shoot. You can shoot all 30 in one day or split it up into two days. Lake Oconee is planning a big shindig for Saturday night with a band, low country boil, etc. There will also be a pop up shoot so bring your hunting bow. Ginger Hopwood is bringing her family fun shoot which is a huge hit with kids and adults. 

Ok here are the shoot details. two 15 target ranges one known and one unkown distance. We will be going back to shotgun starts. Right now we (read that I) are proposing 3 shotgun starts on Saturday (9AM, 12 noon and 3PM). Sunday there will be two shotgun starts. 9 and noon. If you plan to shoot it all on Sunday you must be there early. So come for the Saturday night ho-down and stay overnight. The shotgun starts are for 15 targets. If you are shooting it all on Sunday you have to shoot one 15 target range at 9 and one at noon. We will try to put shooters of similar classes shooting together so this will take away the breaking up group complaints we always seem to get. What we will try to do is put all the 50 yard classes on a couple stakes, all the 45 on a couple stakes and all the 30 etc. Of course if someone has an eagle etc then we will let them shoot with the parents. 

Okay that is a start.... I am hoping to make the state shoot much more than a local club shoot. We want it to be an Event. So please post your concerns or suggestions. But please remember this is THE state championship. We are trying to make this special but we also want 300 plus shooters for the event. How can we continue to make this bigger and bigger. We have started the shooter of the year program this year and it will conclude with the state championship. 

So fire away. ideas? questions? have at it.


----------



## badcompany (May 3, 2007)

Ok, this may be ignorant on my part, what makes this shoot the "State Championship"? Or I guess what im saying is what makes this one special compaired to the Classic? Is this shoot just for Ga shooters where the Classic is anyone, and do we have to qualify or anything for this one?
I hope I get to shoot both. I just didn't know what the difference was. Thanks for the information.


----------



## ar34shooter (May 3, 2007)

*brian*

correct me if im wrong, but isnt there a women's open class and a women s open pro? and at the state shoots dont they have to offer same as asa shoots, with it being a state championship?And also dont one day you shoot at the top 12 ring and the other day you shoot at the bottom 12? I ve been to oconee this year and there was no womens open class to shoot, and they shot both 12 countings of course this was a one day shoot, but was told they were going by asa rules. please correct me if im wrong. thanks. oh yeah  Go Auburn


----------



## Brian from GA (May 3, 2007)

Good question. The ASA is broken into two seperate divisions. 

The Pro/Am tour- this is the national level shoots that began in Gainesville, FL in Feb, March in Mississippi, April in Texas, last weekend in Augusta, GA and then will finish the season with Pro/Ams in London, Ky and Metropolis, IL. You do not have to qualify to shoot a pro/am. You may have to join the ASA to shoot certain classes others you can shoot one pro/am for free. 

The second is the federation which includes all the state and local shoots. The federation has local ASA state qualifiers that you must shoot to qualify for the state championship. You do not have to be an ASA member to shoot a qualifier but you must join ASA before shooting the state. 

Both parts of the ASA can qualify a shooter for the ASA Classic which will be held in Columbus, GA on August 10-12. The Classic would be considered a world championship tournament and you do have to be qualified to shoot it. 

To qualify for the classic through the pro/ams you have to shoot two pro/ams or win one pro/am. To qualify for the Classic through the federation you have to qualify for the state championship (place in the top ten or top 50% which ever is higher of your class or shoot two qualifiers) and then participate in the state championship (July 14-15 at Lake Oconee Shooting club in Eatonton). 

hope that helps... any others?


----------



## Brian from GA (May 3, 2007)

Bad Company... Just in case you are not aware, there is a state qualifier near you this Sunday. South Atlanta 3D has a state qualifier Sunday. http://www.southatlanta3darchery.com/  There are near Alvalton, GA. If you leave Griffin on 362 and go through Williamson you will go until you come to the stop sign at GA 85. Go straight across 85 and the shoot site is a mile or so down on your right. 

You probably already know this... but just in case.


----------



## badcompany (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Oh yea I will be in Alvaton this weekend. Finely got a place to shoot close to home so I gotta support them.


----------



## reylamb (May 3, 2007)

As we discussed yesterday Brian, just put the targets out and tell me when to shoot and I will be there, as will most from up this way.

Personally, I think it is a great idea and will definitely give the state shoot a "big shoot" feel.  Heck, it is a big shoot, and we should treat it as such.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 3, 2007)

reylamb said:


> As we discussed yesterday Brian, just put the targets out and tell me when to shoot and I will be there, as will most from up this way.
> 
> Personally, I think it is a great idea and will definitely give the state shoot a "big shoot" feel.  Heck, it is a big shoot, and we should treat it as such.



Agree 100%..We are truly going to make every effort to make this a very memorable event that lacks nothing. We will have Port-o-potties, Plenty of H2O, Excellent Targets, clean walking paths & shooting lanes. The food will be catered and we are preparing for 350-400 people. The Shooters will eat for $10, Non-Shooters $15, Kids 12 & under eat free..there will be Steaks for non-seafood eaters.. almost forgot for those that want it, there will most likely be a cash bar (beer, wine only) Thanks Brian for All of your help!!! 
Trey D.


----------



## 3darcher (May 3, 2007)

I love the idea of a shotgun start and breaking groups up according to classes. This will create that ASA pro/am type atmosphere. 

Shotgun start works for me.


----------



## ar34shooter (May 3, 2007)

*beer  at a shoot*

now i have heard it all, wow, hope yall have a ambulance near by.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 8, 2007)

Anymore questions? Problems? 

We do have a new qualifier coming up. 12 Pt Archery in Covington/Conyers is having a qualifier on June 16, 2007. If you got a flyer saying that Lake Oconee has a June 16 qualifier.... that is wrong. I spoke to them yesterday and they want to stay with the originally scheduled May 19, 2007 Qualifier. So those of you in East Atlanta should have several options.

I have also spoken with the guys at Hilsmans and they want a Q they are just picking a date. So that will add to the south Atlanta areas choices. Don't forget... 3 Qualifiers and you are a part of the shooter of the year program. 

Brian Dansby


----------



## badcompany (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for postin that Brian. I got the flier saying June so thats when i've been planning. Now we have a problem, ball games in warner robins that day. I assume it will be like others with a 2:00 cut off time to start?


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 8, 2007)

May 19 is our Qualifier...as Brian stated...The State Shoot is July 14& 15th..you can shoot all 30-targets in 1-day or break it up into 15-Target rounds.


----------



## quackwacker (May 8, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> May 19 is our Qualifier...as Brian stated...The State Shoot is July 14& 15th..you can shoot all 30-targets in 1-day or break it up into 15-Target rounds.



T,

Make sure you remind us of the May 19th shoot.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 9, 2007)

quackwacker said:


> T,
> 
> Make sure you remind us of the May 19th shoot.



No Problem Wes!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2007)

Okay- I'm faining ignorance here, but, why cant you shoot in the tournament with your hunting bow?  I dont have non-hunting archery tackle, just a Mathews Switchback XT, but would like to compete.  It's no big deal, just wondering.


----------



## reylamb (May 10, 2007)

drhunter1 said:


> Okay- I'm faining ignorance here, but, why cant you shoot in the tournament with your hunting bow?  I dont have non-hunting archery tackle, just a Mathews Switchback XT, but would like to compete.  It's no big deal, just wondering.



You can, there are 2 mens classes for basic hunting setups, Bow Novice and Bowhunter.  For both, you have to have a stabilizer less than 12 inches from the back of the bow, fixed pins, and you can not exceed 280 fps (which is actually 288 fps under the rules since you are allowed 3% over the 280 to allow for chronograph variance).


----------



## Brian from GA (May 10, 2007)

drhunter1 said:


> Okay- I'm faining ignorance here, but, why cant you shoot in the tournament with your hunting bow?  I dont have non-hunting archery tackle, just a Mathews Switchback XT, but would like to compete.  It's no big deal, just wondering.



Just like Mr. Lamb said... come on out and play. You do have to get qualified for the state. Since you live in the Atlanta area there are several qualifiers to get you Q'd up. To get Q'd you simply must place in the top 10 or top 50% which ever is larger (ex:21 shooters in Novice, 11 qualify for state). Also if you shoot 2 qualifiers you are automatically qualified. If you shoot 3 qualifiers you are part of the shooter of the year race. If you get qualified for the state shoot and participate in it (Lake Oconee, July 14/5) then you are automatically qualified to participate in the Classic to be held in Columbus, GA on August 10/12 which is the year ending "world championship". 

Upcoming Atlanta area Q's-

May 19- Lake Oconee, Eatonton, 706-485-4557
Mat 20- Bad to the Bone, Cartersville (Muzzy plant), 770-830-6042

New ones not yet posted anywhere-

June 9- Hilsmans 3D, McDonough, 770-843-9648
June 16- 12 Point Archery, Covington, 770-784-1111

North GA Regional Qualifier (Q for GA, AL & TN state championships), June 23/24, Lyerly, GA 706-895-2522.

A couple small differences in Novice & Hunter class. Hunter has a max shot distance of 40 yards while Novice is 30. The state shoot will be 1/2 known yardage and half unknown. _(This does not affect the federation or state level in anyway, but if you shoot a national level Pro/Am Hunter is 1/2 known and half unknown. If you shoot Novice at the national level then you shoot all targets at known yardage)_

So take your broadheads off, screw in some field points and come play with the rest of us. I must warn you 3D archery is adictive.


----------



## GaBear (May 12, 2007)

*Mr Dansby*

Do ASA Lifetime Members get VIP Packing and Prefered stake assignments like the Big Shoots?


----------



## ar34shooter (May 12, 2007)

does anyone see my post or what. dont be skeered to post back.I wont bite


----------



## Brian from GA (May 12, 2007)

Mr. Lamb has kindly agreed to give you a piggy back ride to the first stake... and we'll put you on about 7 or 8 of 15 to make sure you get your money's worth 

I will see the facilities at Lake Oconee for the first time Saturday at their qualifier so I will actually look to see if we will have a VIP lot... you know like maybe two or three cars worth.


----------



## GaBear (May 13, 2007)

Your So Kind Brian

By The Way Mr. Lamb Can't Carry a Bear That Far unless its a Teddy Bear from His daughters Bedroom To The Car  

I'll Keep My VIP Parking permit handy just in case  

Wish I could make the Shoot on the 19th but I've got prior commitments For Jakes Day At Smith-Gall Woods that the club was asked to help out with. Been Told To Expect 400 Kids. Glad Its only for 4 hours.


----------



## reylamb (May 13, 2007)

Now wait a minute........I did not sign up for toting Bear around did I?????????????  I thought that was the job of the state director??


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 14, 2007)

Don't worry Jeff...We should be able to Cart Bear down to his stake on 1 of the 25-30 golf carts...I mean a man of his stature shouldn't have to walk


----------



## reylamb (May 14, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> Don't worry Jeff...We should be able to Cart Bear down to his stake on 1 of the 25-30 golf carts...I mean a man of his stature shouldn't have to walk



Golf carts you say......sign me up


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 14, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Golf carts you say......sign me up



Yes Sir! I think they really have about 35..When we are just practicing or whatever that's what we use to get to the range and back..That is of course unless there is a Shotgun Tournament..then the Gunners need'em.


----------



## bowsmith (May 14, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Golf carts you say......sign me up


----------



## Brian from GA (May 15, 2007)

And people give me grief about my Barco Lounger stool. Just think what if I could drive a golf cart right to the stake!! I can just see me gaining weight already.


----------



## bowsmith (May 15, 2007)

Brian from GA said:


> And people give me grief about my Barco Lounger stool. Just think what if I could drive a golf cart right to the stake!! I can just see me gaining weight already.



Is there an official ASA rule against it?  I have a whole fleet of carts that I'm sure they wouldn't miss just one of them...


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 15, 2007)

bowsmith said:


> Is there an official ASA rule against it?  I have a whole fleet of carts that I'm sure they wouldn't miss just one of them...



We use them all of the time..But ours are all lifted w/big tires..They are great for getting around out there..Bring yours if you feel so inclined The 42-kids that we taught today from Putnam Co. Schools loved getting a ride to the 3-D targets..BTW Patrick I need to send you a PM about something..It is on the way!


----------



## S.ROB (May 16, 2007)

*CAMO CARTS*

I"ve noticed that it looks we carry more equipment than the gunners. 
                        scott


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to bring this back to the top. Any other questions about the state shoot?? We've got a little over a month to get qualified and be ready.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 7, 2007)

ok guys you have all completly confused me i have shot one state qualifier the one at lake oconee if i shoot one more do i automatically qualify to shoot state and when and where is the next one


----------



## reylamb (Jun 8, 2007)

Before running out and finding another qualifier you need to see if you qualified from the first shoot.  Most of the time everyone that shoots qualifies.

However, if you did not qualify for state, then yes, simply shooting 2 qualifiers will get you qualified for state.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 8, 2007)

If you'll give your real name and class you shot I can tell you if you qualified at Lake Oconee. The rule on qulaifying reads like this...

finish in the top 50% of your class or the top 10 whichever is greater. Two qualifiers and you are automatically qualified. 

So that works like this. If there are 10 people in your class... everyone qualifys. If there are 21 then 11 qualify. There can be confusion if there are twelve guys in Novice and 4 have previously qualified. Because the rules say you skip the ones that have already qualified and go to the next slot available to let them qualify. SO you could have 14 or 15 shooters in Novice, come in last and still qualify if several folks ahead of you had already Q'd.

So let me know who you are and I'll let you know. 


Brian Dansby


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 8, 2007)

name is chris fountain  from fairburn ga

also check on jamie campbelle from senoia


----------



## reylamb (Jun 8, 2007)

The list shows Jamie Campbell qualified at Sweetwater.  You are not listed.  Which qualifier did you shoot, and do you remember the date?

Oh yeah, I meant to include the link to the list of qualified shooters:

http://asaarchery.com/phpscores/Qualified.php


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 8, 2007)

I SHO AT OCONEE IN MAY


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris 

I am counting 29 people shooting Novice at Lake Oconee. Half of that is 15 folks qualified. As mentioned more could have Q'd because of folks having already shot a Q. I have all the results to date except Buck Creek. Going through the people that had previously qualified I see qualifiing going to 21st place or a score of 173. I show you below that number. If all this is correct you would need to shoot one more Q to qualify. The good news is that a second Q gets you in regardless of score. 

Don't forget there is a Q this weekend at Hilsman's and one next weekend at 12 point. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 8, 2007)

i will surely make the 12 point shoot maybe hillmans


----------



## reylamb (Jun 9, 2007)

Good to see our state rep is on the ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ar35shooterjld (Jun 9, 2007)

*brian?*

i shot the lake oconee shoot with husband, he  qualified  and  is asa member, and we asked if i needed to join beofre i shot the qualifier, they said no to just sign up at state shoot, i shot  women open class, name is janice davis, do i need to join asa now  or what?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 9, 2007)

Janice... thanks for the question.... YES Everyone you can shoot a qualifier (or 6) without joing ASA but you do need to be an ASA member to shoot the State. THe state qualifies you for the Classic (Columbus August 10-12) and for most classes you will need to be a member of ASA to shoot the classic. You and your husband can join as a family membership. If he is already an individual member have him call ASA to see if you can just add to it. 770-795-0232.

Thanks

Brian Dansby

Oh yea Janice... if your husband is Ken... they will probably give you a better rate since they know how traumatic your time on earth has been  ! Sorry Ken couldn't resist.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 9, 2007)

Still waiting to see if I can get VIP Parking.


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess ya'll are gonna luck out...because I looked at the calendar and that is the weekend of our Calcutta at the golf club.  Unfortunately that also means I will miss my chance at defending my title at the Georgia Games.  Guess there's always next year...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 9, 2007)

bowsmith said:


> I guess ya'll are gonna luck out...because I looked at the calendar and that is the weekend of our Calcutta at the golf club.  Unfortunately that also means I will miss my chance at defending my title at the Georgia Games.  Guess there's always next year...



So, you will not be there to receive your beating


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 11, 2007)

Trying to keep this from sliding off page 1.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 11, 2007)

One more time for  us slow ones, Brian. I shot the Lake Oconee shoot, and the Hilsman shoot. Didn't quite make the top half, but as I understand, I'm still qualified for State because I shot two qualifiers??  I am also planning to shoot at Steve's this Saturday. See ya'll there!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 12, 2007)

alligood729 said:


> One more time for  us slow ones, Brian. I shot the Lake Oconee shoot, and the Hilsman shoot. Didn't quite make the top half, but as I understand, I'm still qualified for State because I shot two qualifiers??  I am also planning to shoot at Steve's this Saturday. See ya'll there!



Not wanting to speak for Brian, but yes you are correct.  Shooting in 2 qualifiers will automatically get you qualified for the state shoot regardless of score.


----------



## ar35shooterjld (Jun 12, 2007)

*Brian, even better*

they let me go under his this year and next year we will do family plan.Not bad, I guess him being him is a good thing.All jokes aside yall just dont know how he really is, he 's actually a great guy, he just dont like haveing his buttons pushed, he usally will push back.He isnt one to hold his words.   




 janice


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 12, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Not wanting to speak for Brian, but yes you are correct.  Shooting in 2 qualifiers will automatically get you qualified for the state shoot regardless of score.



Thanks Reylamb!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I know Ken... and mess with him in person just like on the internet. I usually would not poke fun at someone I don't know personally.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 13, 2007)

any info on camping availibility at the state shoot i asked taylor cnty about it the other day and he wasnt sure..since the hotels are so far away and we have a24 foot camper anyway why not!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 14, 2007)

CHRISLUVALUVA17 said:


> any info on camping availibility at the state shoot i asked taylor cnty about it the other day and he wasnt sure..since the hotels are so far away and we have a24 foot camper anyway why not!



I will get you the names of the Campgrounds..there are a few very close by.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 14, 2007)

you guys think they will mind if we park on the grounds at the shooting club heck after the big shindig saturday night we can all just stumble right over to the trailor!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 14, 2007)

CHRISLUVALUVA17 said:


> you guys think they will mind if we park on the grounds at the shooting club heck after the big shindig saturday night we can all just stumble right over to the trailor!



We had thought about having that as an option in the begining..but there seems to be some liability issues according to the owner.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 14, 2007)

oh man cmon there is nothing in the world like shooting a deadly weapon at 8am with a severe hangover


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 14, 2007)

*YEA YEA*

We have all seen you shot we aint worried about you hitting us expecially if your aming at us


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 14, 2007)

ok fat-boy lets not get to lippy as i remember when i saw you last weekend your mama was still patting you on the back and wiping your tears over those 8 points i smoked you by the last time we shot!!! ----mmmmK


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 14, 2007)

and i may let you camp out with me but your not bringing the dogs


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 3, 2007)

I promise to get the names of those Campgrounds by Thur. sorry I forgot...

BTT to stay on the Front page!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Brian, I see where you can shoot all 30 targets on Sunday, can you also shoot all 30 on Sat??


----------



## ar35shooterjld (Jul 4, 2007)

*not to talk for Brian*

but my hubby says yes and he s hoots these shoots all the time. says something about, they are gonna have 3 shoot times Saturday. I think he said its 9 am , 12pm, and 3 pm.Is that right Brian?


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 4, 2007)

That's what I understood from others as well. I hope so, I'll be in Canada Sunday!!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 4, 2007)

Not To Steal Brian's Thunder But Yes You can shoot all 30 Saturday, Or 15 Saturday and 15 Sunday, Or all 30 on Sunday.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Bear.... I have been on the road a bunch lately... Last week scouting those Kentucky bucks and then riding around in Illinois looking at giant bucks... Oh yea I shot a little archery shoot in Metropolis IL also. Then this week I have been on the road all day MOnday and Tuesday and at the lake all day today doing what good rednecks do on the fourth... tubing and playing with the kids (Ya'll thought I was going to say drinking and beating my woman didn't ya  !!).


The state shoot is looking to be HUGE!! 

Two quick reminders. 

You can shoot all 30 on Saturday or Sunday or 15 each day. If you are to shoot all 30 on Sunday you MUST be ready to start the shotgun start at 9AM and then shoot your last 15 at noon on Sunday. Saturday you can shoot 9AM, noon or 3PM. If you want to shoot 15 say at 9AM and then wait around until 3 to shoot 15 more you are more than welcome. If you need to have more travel time you can shoot 15 at noon and your final 15 at 3PM and then stay for the low country boil on Saturday evening.

Second- You must be a member of the ASA to compete in the state championship. So call ASA and join this week or prepare to enlist at the state. The cost to join is $30 per year. The cost of the state tourney is $25.00 for most classes. 

Hope to see ya'll  next weekend


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Do*

Does anyone have a list of the georgia shooter of the year points? just wanted to see where i stand going into this weekends qualifier.
thanks


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian, my son qualified at 12 point in June, I think.  I don't see any qualified people posted from 12 point at all.  How do I find out if he is qualified?  Also, how early do we need to get there to register and can we do it on-line?

Another issue is I paid for a ASA family membership at 12 point in June and haven't recieved my number from ASA yet. I called them last week and they told me to call back after the Il. tournament.  Do I just need to call back on Monday?

Brian, I sent you a PM with our names.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ar35shooterjld (Jul 7, 2007)

*question on state shoot*

do we have to go by asa attire ? meaning collar shirts


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 7, 2007)

Ken, If High Country has sent you a tank top shooter shirt I am sure it will be okay to wear!

There are no dress codes for the federation but it would be nice if folks left the daisy dukes (at least the fellas anyway) and wife beaters at home.

The SOY info is almost complete. I worked on it for over four hours yesterday and it is still not done. Once I have completed it I can probably post individual classes or at least give a leader board. There may be a few mistakes because someone's name may be Jon at one shoot and John at the next so I'll put it on here Monday and let folks straighten me out on any mistakes.


----------



## ar35shooterjld (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks Brian, but ill tell ken, he asked me to ask ya, so this is his wife, you know the wife of ken.anyway maybe oen day GON will let him back in here, as im like the middle person haveing to ask the questions.






Edited for content-----DaddyPaul


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 10, 2007)

BTT


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 10, 2007)

Every year this time I get tons of calls and emails about the state... which is good it lets me know everyone is excited about the state. 

Here are the most obvious ones I get...

"We shot at so&so and our name is not on the list. Am I qualified?"....  If you feel like you are qualified come on and shoot. Worse that could happen is that you win and someone protests you. If you are not Q'd we will have to up hold the protest. But come on anyway and make folks protest you. 

"I've been too busy to shoot a qualifier, can I get a bye?" ... No I don't have a bye to give you. The byes are for people who were working/volunteering at the qualifiers so the rest of us could have a good time shooting. But if you want to shoot and have not shot a Q... see previous answer.

Those seem to be the two biggies right now.

But lets go over a few items again.... 

You do have to be a member of the ASA to shoot the state shoot. The costs to join the ASA are $30 per person and $40 for a family membership. You can join by calling ASA (770-795-0232) or on site when you register. The folks working the table will be awfully busy registering shooters so if you could join this week it might avoid some confusion. 

The cost to shoot the state is $25.00 for the adult classes. Young Adult and Youth classes are $10.00 and Eagle classes are $5.00. 


Any more questions? 

It appears Oconee is gearing up and you the shooters are getting a little "" (geeked up)! Should be a great time and again hopefully we'll through that 300 shooter barrier out the window. 

See ya'll Saturday


Brian Dansby


----------



## badcompany (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks in advance to all the people that are working so hard to make this possible for all of us. It sounds like it is going to be a good turnout from all the post on here and other places. Hope everyone has a good time, and shoots a lower score than me.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 10, 2007)

badcompany said:


> Thanks in advance to all the people that are working so hard to make this possible for all of us. It sounds like it is going to be a good turnout from all the post on here and other places. Hope everyone has a good time, and shoots a lower score than me.



You'll do better than fine man! 
I am going over to work on Inventory and things not associated w/the range..BTW none of the Lake Oconee shooters are working on or have even been on the ranges..Ginger has made that very plain that we are NOT to be on any of the ranges.


----------



## bowtechfan (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking so forward to this weekend!!! Lake Oconee, I'm sure, will do an excellant job of hosting this event. By it's location in the center of the state really makes for an interesting weekend. Any idea of how many vendors, sponsors, etc.. will be around? The atmoshere is almost Pro/Am type already!!


----------



## badcompany (Jul 10, 2007)

"The atmoshere is almost Pro/Am type already!!"

That is what I'm thinking. Makes it exciting.


----------



## tattooed archer (Jul 10, 2007)

To everyone crying about if 12 pt. got there paper work in to the asa the answer is yes talked to asa and they got all paper work for qaulified shooters and new asa members . asa said it will be posted in a day or two don't forget the asa deal's with alot of other states that have state shoots at this time so it's alot of paper work to just because there local in Kennssaw, GA. doesn't mean were first .  Thanks 12 pt. staff


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 10, 2007)

tattooed archer said:


> To everyone crying about if 12 pt. got there paper work in to the asa the answer is yes talked to asa and they got all paper work for qaulified shooters and new asa members . asa said it will be posted in a day or two don't forget the asa deal's with alot of other states that have state shoots at this time so it's alot of paper work to just because there local in Kennssaw, GA. doesn't mean were first .  Thanks 12 pt. staff



Good Deal Nathan!

Hey for Camping info: 
Google: "Campgrounds Eatonton, GA." There are lots of them. Complete w/ Address' and phone#'s


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 10, 2007)

One more bump.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2007)

Only one more question Brian. What time does registration start on Sat!? Thanks


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2007)

Taylor COunty can probably answer that better than I can but I am assuming around 7:30 to 8. You can bet there will be  long line at the registration table. So you will need to get there well before 9AM to shoot the first shotgun start. Of course you will need to warm up then register or register and then warm up. I would think you could get both done in 30 to 45 minutes but last year there was a long Saturday morning line. Getting there early is the best medicine.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 11, 2007)

7:30-8am I sent you a PM that said 8-8:30, I'd try 7:30-8am, sounds like alot of folks shooting early.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 11, 2007)

BTT


----------



## reylamb (Jul 11, 2007)

Warm up???????????????????


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2007)

Taylor Co. said:


> 7:30-8am I sent you a PM that said 8-8:30, I'd try 7:30-8am, sounds like alot of folks shooting early.



Thanks, I'll be there!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Mr Brian any word on the soy standings?


----------



## badcompany (Jul 11, 2007)

young gunna said:


> Hey Mr Brian any word on the soy standings?



What class and what name?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 11, 2007)

*Which 12 rings ??*

If folks can shoot all 30 targets on either day, how will the we determine which 12 rings are in play ?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 11, 2007)

dgmeadows said:


> If folks can shoot all 30 targets on either day, how will the we determine which 12 rings are in play ?



Scoring rings will be compensary w/ASA Rules..1st 15-targets Unknown Low 12's and 14's in play..2nd Known 15-Targets are High 12's and 14's in play.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 12, 2007)

*So....*

So does that mean everyone will have to shoot unknown distance first ?  I assumed that they would have separate known and unknown distance ranges set up, and with the large # of people, I also assumed they might assign some to the known range and some to the unknown range at 9:00 AM Saturday....

But even so, if I understand what you're saying, on the Marked Distance Range, it will be high 12s, and on the Unmarked Range, it will be low 12s, regardless of what order you shoot them in, correct  ?


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 12, 2007)

yes, known distance will be high 12's 
         unknown distance will be low 12's 

yes, there are seperate known and unknown ranges


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2007)

*Scores???????????????????????*

I Know Its a Little Early, But Any Idea as to when the State Shoot Scores Will Be Posted. I Really want To Know If I Really Took Last Place.


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Jul 15, 2007)

GaBear said:


> I Know Its a Little Early, But Any Idea as to when the State Shoot Scores Will Be Posted. I Really want To Know If I Really Took Last Place.



I hear ya Bear, I would like to know when the scores are going to posted too.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2007)

Did You Take Last Place Also


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Dean since you asked first... Last place?... Yeah right. what a stud.

Hunter
Kirkpatrick Brian	307	10
Paulk	Kyle		301	9
Painter Larry	             299	7
Stafford Jeremy	295	7
Skinner Kenneth	294	7
Sperin	Donnie		292	3
Pelz	Frank		290	5
Morris	Dean		284	8
North	Robert	            282	5
Lankford Charles	279	5
Campbell Jamie	278	6
Combes Charles	277	7
Lea	Mark		271	3
Bell	Jody		266	5
Cosper	Paul		256	4
Payne	Stephen	255	5
Thompson Casey	255	1
Bush	John		252	7
Hinsey	Kenneth	248	1
Rigsby	Brandon	239	4
Moorman Gregg	237	3
Mizell	Paul		235	1
Gasaway Lewis	218	1
Hatton	Alan		215	1

I left off the winner here. Again this is cut nd paste since I can not get the spread sheet to fit. It is correct now.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Novice

Tankersley	Chris	153	4	158	6	311	10
Blackburn	Shawn	157	6	152	6	309	12
Sperin	Johnny	160	6	148	3	308	9
Bryant	Corey	148	2	158	2	306	4
Jenkins	George	151	5	153	6	304	11
Peacock	Sean	154	4	150	4	304	8
Hawkins	Matt 	150	5	152	4	302	9
Phipps	Tim	148	4	154	2	302	6
Waits	TJ	140	4	160	7	300	11
Bottoms	Mark	142	1	158	6	300	7
Miller	Jody	152	3	147	2	299	5
Wright	Scott	154	5	144	1	298	6
Page	Travis	150	2	148	4	298	6
Miller	Charles	144	0	148	2	292	2
Busch	Bobby	138	2	150	3	288	5
Hand	Wayne 	144	3	142	5	286	8
Dansby	Spencer	138	0	146	4	284	4
Allen	John	133	6	150	3	283	9
Strand	Ted	132	0	150	5	282	5
Sowell	Robert	141	2	140	3	281	5
Luman	Mark	133	1	148	2	281	3
Meadows	Darren	149	5	130	2	279	7
Morris	Kenneth	138	2	141	3	279	5
Ferguson	Adam	137	2	142	0	279	2
Miller	Ray	134	0	145	2	279	2
Fields	Chris	138	2	139	3	277	5
Boyer	Kenneth	130	1	144	2	274	3
Fields	Devon	124	4	149	5	273	9
Roach	Barry	130	1	142	1	272	2
Willis	Ken	125	1	145	4	270	5
Alligood	David	125	2	143	1	268	3
Wilkins	Chris	133	0	135	1	268	1
Jensen	Paul	139	0	128	3	267	3
Redmon	James	135	0	131	2	266	2
Glenn	Kevin	133	2	132	2	265	4
Chester	Wes	137	1	127	1	264	2
Bush	Daniel	135	2	129	0	264	2
Huff	Charles	127	1	134	2	261	3
Bryan 	Michael	126	2	134	4	260	6
Jackson	Wayne	119	1	141	1	260	2
Wilkins	Geoffrey	134	2	125	0	259	2
Haney	John	118	2	136	3	254	5
Lindsey	Kevin	125	1	125	1	250	2
Sewell	Tony	122	2	123	2	245	4
Baker	Joe	123	0	121	3	244	3
Roberts	Scott	136	1	105	1	241	2
Moss	Lathan	128	1	112	3	240	4
Barber	Josh	103	0	136	2	239	2
Williams	Billy	98	2	134	2	232	4
Sowell	Mathew	108	0	119	2	227	2
Kennedy Jr	Mike	121	3	98		219	3
Grainey	Corey	98	1	116	2	214	3
Buehler	Bo	73	0	74	2	147	2


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Eagle
Skinner	Kevin	153	4	144	3	297	7
Gunn	 Hunter	144	3	140	4	284	7
Moss	Logan	135	1	125	4	260	5
Lindsey	Ethan	108	0	126	1	234	1
Thompson	Austin	116	2	116		232	2

Jr. Eagle
Jones	Jeremy	121	1	130	2	251	3
Brown	Trey	84	0	134	3	218	3
Bottoms	Stephen	79	0	109	1	188	1

Sr Eagle
Jensen	David	126	0	145	1	271
Gasaway	Clayton	110	1	127	2	237
Kennedy Jr	Michael	138	2	87	0	225


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Limited
Hunnells	Jeff	152	5	146	1	298	6
Blankinship	Jim	134	1	146	3	280	4
Thompson	Byron	119	1	135	3	254	4
Dansby	Dan	119	0	134	3	253	3

Unlimited
Baker	Jarrod	137	1	158	5	295	6
Sturwold	Jimmy	148	3	145	0	293	3
Ledbetter	Clay 	142	2	141	4	283	6
McCurry	Hal	140	1	143	4	283	5
Caldwell	Darian	134	3	144	3	278	6
Higgenbottom	Carl	140	4	136	2	276	6
Loggins	Mark	137	2	121	2	258	4
Robinson	Jim	131	2	125	2	256	4
Moore	Tracey	105	0	115	0	220	0


Traditional
Burell	Tom 	129	2	115	1	244	3
Roberts	Jerry	113	1	124	0	237	1
Brown	Ben	114	1	120	1	234	2
Roberts	Tommy	119	1	109	0	228	1
Surtees	Christopher	94	1	117		211	1
Wingo	Corry	94	1	97	2	191	3
Miller	Bobby	87	1	96		183	1


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Open A
Irvin	Mitchell	151	4	164	7	315	11
Rhoades	Scotty	154	4	160	5	314	9
Welchel	Dennis	151	4	157	5	308	9
Gerald	Tate	148	3	158	7	306	10
Worsham	John	143	3	152	4	295	7
Ellington	Joe	135	3	154	5	289	8
Wright	Lane	147	4	141	2	288	6
Massey	Jeff	142	4	142	3	284	7
Strickland	James	131	0	143	3	274	3
Davis	Ken	118	2	153	5	271	7
Wicks	Adam	128	2	132	1	260	3
Lamb	Jeff	139	3	109	1	248	4
Loftin	Jeromy	143	2	105	1	248	3


Open B
VanZandt	Stacy	142	1	182	13	324	14
Lunsford	Travis	132	1	192	11	324	12
Brock	Shawn	150	1	166	8	316	9
Page	Dennis	154	2	158	6	312	8
Barrett	Ricky	154	2	158	4	312	6
Carter	Jerry	145	3	162	7	307	10
Parkman	Butch	150	4	153	6	303	10
Huff	Daniel	145	2	158	7	303	9
Cook	Jonathan	135	1	164	7	299	8
Bennett	Jeffery	139	1	160	4	299	5
Smith	David	150	2	143	3	293	5
Lee	Mike	140	3	152	7	292	10
Moon	Jay	143	4	148	5	291	9
Wallace	Chris	133	0	158	4	291	4
Webb	Mike	135	0	151	3	286	3
Hughes	Perry	135	1	150	5	285	6
Whalley	William	125	1	155	6	280	7
Hughes	Justin	141	4	136	2	277	6
Cain	Michael	134	1	143	3	277	4
McCarty	David	128	1	146	4	274	5
Doveton	Trey	140	2	128	1	268	3
Edwards	Stephen	106	0	131	1	237	1


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Open C
English	Aaron	154	3	174	9	328	12
Grizzle	Ricky	136	4	180	10	316	14
Hoover	Eric	145	2	170	8	315	10
Medders	David	158	4	151	5	309	9
Wynn	Gerrall	140	3	166	7	306	10
Jones	Paul	142	2	164	7	306	9
Sellers	Sandy	152	4	152	5	304	9
Springston	Shawn	144	3	160	6	304	9
Johnson	Matthew	154	3	150	5	304	8
Burel	Jeremy	152	2	152	4	304	6
Browning	Scott	150	1	150	3	300	4
Owens	David	146	2	153	6	299	8
Jordan	Tony	139	0	160	6	299	6
Harris	Jason	140	1	159	5	299	6
Maner	Josh	139	2	158	5	297	7
Elia	Patrick	154	5	140	4	294	9
Bryson	Ronald	158	6	136	3	294	9
Smith	Don 	150	3	143	1	293	4
Holt	Eric	141	1	150	3	291	4
Gunn	Roger	144	2	143	6	287	8
Cosby	Randy	138	2	148	4	286	6
Herndon	Mark	136	2	148	3	284	5
Alleyne	Ezra	138	1	143	2	281	3
Cook	Tim	129	0	151	4	280	4
Taylor	James	113	3	166	7	279	10
Tennant	Roger	140	3	139	1	279	4
Johnson	Donny	129	1	150	3	279	4
Gattis	Nathan	139	1	138	5	277	6
Robinson	Ricky	133	1	143	2	276	3
Charpentier	Cody	143	1	133	1	276	2
Hope	Michael	133	0	142	5	275	5
Capps Jr	Charles	130	2	144	4	274	6
Fox	Edward	138	3	136	2	274	5
Fulwood	Travis	126	1	139	1	265	2
Jackson	Toney	117	2	146	2	263	4
Barber	Frank	135	1	128	1	263	2
Smith	Johnny	120	1	142	4	262	5
Enfinger	Chris	122	0	139	4	261	4
Benefield	Justin	120	1	141	3	261	4
Schattler	Darwin	119	2	126	3	245	5


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Semi Pro
Dansby	Brian	148	2	174	9	322	11
Keesee	Mark	146	2	161	7	307	9
Burger	Blake	158	5	144	4	302	9
Pittman	Steve	148	5	148	7	296	12
McDonald	William	136	2	146	8	282	10
Gorman	Riley	134	1	140		274	1
Moore	Chris	130	2	134	3	264	5

Senior Open
Preston	Keith	147	1	155	6	302	7
Moon	Barry	148	1	151	4	299	5
Shoemake	RC	143	2	138	2	281	4
Morgan	Danny	129	1	133	3	262	4
Britt	Jim	120	1	141	1	261	2
Presley	Jerry	139	1	120	2	259	3
Penn	Ed 	125	2	131	2	256	4
Owens	Johnnie	120	0			120	0


Super Senior
Pettit	Lamar	150	3	145	0	295	3
Mosley	Ken 	126	0	164	8	290	8
Woodlee	Clark	140	1	150	5	290	6
Harris	Mike	140	2	128	3	268	5
Bloodworth	Tommy	131	2	136	4	267	6
Hatton	Cletus	121	1	140	5	261	6
Schulenburg	EW	106	1	128	1	234	2


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

Womens Hunter
Worsham	Casey	136	0	154	3	290	3
Stafford	Ashley	128	0	146	1	274	1
Bloodworth	Barbara	129	0	133	0	262	0
Jones	Tobey	120	1	139	3	259	4
Fields	Genevra	133	1	123	2	256	3
Bailey	Jennifer	121	0	130	1	251	1
Bennett	Heather	99	2	129	2	228	4
Payne	Tammy	118	2	103	2	221	4
Bush	Dawn	90	1	127	1	217	2
Bush	Ashley	66	0	125	3	191	3
Redmon	Lashana	64	0	94	0	158	0

Womens Open
Carter	Margie	148	1	155	6	303	7
Powell	Mary	140	1	157	7	297	8
Wright	Sonja	141	1	156	3	297	4
Higgenbottom	Leandra	140	1	143	2	283	3
Bennett	Mary	130	1	146	2	276	3
Wingo	Christina	127	1	146	1	273	2
Loftin	Ashlie	144	1	128	1	272	2
Loggins	Gail	124	1	133	1	257	2
Davis	Janice	88	0	131	1	219	1
Key	Shelia	136	0			136	0


Women's Sen
Huff	Linda	125	1	129	2	254	3

Young Adult Male
Jones	Jacob	155	4	131	2	286	6
Nail	James	127	0	133	2	260	2
Mernes	Michael					0	0

Youth Boys
Adams	Keenan	162	7	172	10	334
Jenkins	Jantz	154	3	166	8	320
Boyer	Linc	146	2	146	2	292
Slaughter	Sam	135	2	148	4	283
Gunn	Bo	138	0	141	3	279
Jones	Joshua	139	3	139	2	278
Allen	Blake	137	2	102	1	239
Morris	Cody	120	1	113	0	233
Bush	Shane	110	1	113	0	223
Luman	Christopher	95	0	124	0	219

Youth Girls
Johnston	Kailey	150	2	160	5	310


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 16, 2007)

*just courius*

What are they doing for shooter of the year anyone have any ideas?


----------



## young gunna (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Brian, does this mean i can go to columbus? Took 4th at state in my class.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2007)

WHen did Mosely start shooting Super Senior?  I also do not see Keith Preston's name in Senior Open, is that all the results..................


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2007)

young gunna said:


> Hey Brian, does this mean i can go to columbus? Took 4th at state in my class.



Yes, all you had to do was participate in the state shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

SOY plaques were handed out at the award ceremony. If you want to know the results. Take the total state score and add it to the SOY score I posted the other day. I've got to go to work....


----------



## KPreston (Jul 16, 2007)

*State Shoot!*

Jeff    I have all ready pm'ed Brian, and i have allready got my Belt Buckle---I got lucky and shot a 302 and 5.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2007)

KPreston said:


> Jeff    I have all ready pm'ed Brian, and i have allready got my Belt Buckle---I got lucky and shot a 302 and 5.



Good shooting Keith, looks like the NGA crowd did pretty well........


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian from GA said:


> Dean since you asked first... Last place?... Yeah right. what a stud.



Well at Least I Knew I wasn't In The Running. You Can't shoot A so-so score and expect to be there in the end. Maybe I'll get my head out of my backside in time for the Classic.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 16, 2007)

*dang*



Brian from GA said:


> SOY plaques were handed out at the award ceremony. If you want to know the results. Take the total state score and add it to the SOY score I posted the other day. I've got to go to work....



Well that stinks. When I asked about it (people from oconee ) they said no, it wasn't part of the shoot. I tried to get you by phone yesterday morning several times to find out but was unsuccessful. I didn't want to drive back down for 2hrs and it not be a sure thing.
Oh well, I guess I should have hunted you up during the shoot Saturday and asked you personally. Thats 2 plaques I have won and don't have. I would really like to find a way to get this one from you if possible.


----------



## KPreston (Jul 16, 2007)

*STATE SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Does anyone have the total number of shooters that shot this weekend?   There was a lot of shooters there on Saturday alone that I saw.

Keith.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2007)

From what I heard, there was 217 as of Saturday night at the Lowcountry Boil.  Don't know the final total.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2007)

If you won a plaque or belt buckle and were not there to receive it I will hve them at the Classic. Tell me your name and I will see if I have your name on a list to get you  plauqe at the classic.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jul 16, 2007)

What did you have to place to win a plaque or buckle? Speaking of Novice class.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 16, 2007)

PM sent Brian.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2007)

Bell_Man said:


> What did you have to place to win a plaque or buckle? Speaking of Novice class.



First.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 16, 2007)

badcompany said:


> Well that stinks. When I asked about it (people from oconee ) they said no, it wasn't part of the shoot. I tried to get you by phone yesterday morning several times to find out but was unsuccessful. I didn't want to drive back down for 2hrs and it not be a sure thing.
> Oh well, I guess I should have hunted you up during the shoot Saturday and asked you personally. Thats 2 plaques I have won and don't have. I would really like to find a way to get this one from you if possible.



YOU WON!! CONGRATS!!
I have your Plaque..I figured that I'd give it to you @ CBG..But, I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 16, 2007)

Once again Trey, you are the man. I appreciate you looking out for me. I am supposed to take my kids to their grandparents this weekend. I will have to figure out a way to get with you before we go. Thanks


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 16, 2007)

*Congrats....To all my peeps you know who your are...*

Man competiton was tight....Congrats to my S-GA, N-GA & Surban Peeps  awsome shooting...
Your Tore our class up.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 16, 2007)

KPreston said:


> Jeff    I have all ready pm'ed Brian, and i have allready got my Belt Buckle---I got lucky and shot a 302 and 5.



Congrats Keith!! But you didn't just get lucky, you have worked very hard for it this yr. and you deserved and earned it..Nearly every shoot that I have been to this yr. which has been a bunch, you were there!!

Along w/all the other winners and everyone that came and had a great time..Thanks and Congrats for participating in an event that I personally will never forget for various reasons both good and bad.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2007)

I did not win but I shot 299-5  That is my best. I hope to do as well or better at the the next shoots. Just want to thank all that help put on this shoot and all that help me.

This is my first year and it was a blast but next year well you will see.  It's on.

And to my shooting bud congrats and to all that won.


----------



## waits (Jul 17, 2007)

*congrats*

congrats to all state champions! Young Gunna, Superman, I had a great time shooting against yall this year. both of yall are class acts and show great sportsmanship. I hope to see both of ya at the classic. I think i am going to shoot hunter class in the rest of the local tournaments. It is time to prepare for the future. Superman the cbg shooter of the year award is yours for the taking. You are one of the best shooters at course managment that i have met. This is my first full year in tournament archery and i didn't know the requirements for cbg soy until it was to late. Young gunna i dont know what buckwild archery is or stands for but if you need a hunter class shooter next year give me a holla i would be glad to represent for you. My hat is off to both of you.

                                                                   Your friend and fan
                                                                                 T.J. Waits


----------



## young gunna (Jul 17, 2007)

Man that means alot buddy. Its been fun and a pleasure to spend my 1st year shooting against such good guys. Buckwild archery is my huntin clubs team. I sat out this year to put us on the map. I wanna shoot hunter the rest of the year but i gotta try to steal this soy trophy from sean. I just poped in da clip and put it on burst!!!!!! Hats off to ya man your my dawg .


----------

